# Qualified electrician?



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I just moved to another house in JVC and I have an issue with my cooker.
It is electrical (4+oven) and is now connected with a normal fused plug. However, the fuse keeps tripping. In my previous house we did not need a plug and wiring was directly connected in a special wall socket.
I would like a reliable electrician to check and fix it. 

Somebody knows one? Thanks!


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

de Mexicaan said:


> I just moved to another house in JVC and I have an issue with my cooker.
> It is electrical (4+oven) and is now connected with a normal fused plug. However, the fuse keeps tripping. In my previous house we did not need a plug and wiring was directly connected in a special wall socket.
> I would like a reliable electrician to check and fix it.
> 
> Somebody knows one? Thanks!


I'm not an electrician so cant help you to so the work but just thought I'd give you a heads up to save you being robbed!

It will be tripping as the fuse isn't big enough. I'm guessing your cooker will draw 32amps so you'll need a slighty bigger fused spur. There may be a fused spur in the kithcen already (strange if not) however if there isn't one then you'll need to install the cooker circuit which involve a breaker in at the fuse box and the cables (need to be 6mm) ran into the kitchen.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

*Solution*

In case somebody else needs an electrician in the future:
Repair Plus solved it. Phone 800 70247.
Repair Plus


----------

